# Commisso: manca ancora il sì definitivo di Li.



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.

Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.

*Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.

Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo. 

Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*
------------

News precedenti

Come riportato da Sky, sono ore caldissime per il futuro societario del Milan. Si potrebbe chiudere a breve, già in giornata. La chiave di volta nella trattativa, l'apertura di Commisso per lasciare a Yonghong Li il 15-20% del club. Comisso è pronto a chiudere l'operazione ed a bonificare ad Elliott i 32 milioni dell'aumento di capitale. Nel corso delle ultime ore Commisso avrebbe ricevuto rassicurazioni sulla chiusura positiva dell'affare.

Ancora Sky. la fumata bianca potrebbe arrivare nel corso del pomeriggio americano. Commisso è pronto a firmare. A Li dovrebbe restare una quota inferiore al 20%.

Ancora Sky: Commisso spinge sull'acceleratore. Non vuole partecipare ad aste e vuole tenere a distanza altri investitori. La trattativa non è iniziata cinque giorni fa ma va avanti da circa un mese. Commisso ha deciso di investire nel Milan quando ha ricevuto un no dalla NASL per investire 500 milioni milioni nel calcio Usa. Ora vuole dimostrare chi è davvero Rocco Commisso.

Ultime news sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan da Carlo Festa, intervistato da Radio Rossonera. Ecco le dichiarazioni:

A che punto è la trattativa per l’acquisizione del Milan da parte di Commisso?

“Da quello che mi risulta, la chiusura dell’operazione non dovrebbe giungere stasera ma domani o al massimo entro venerdì. La trattativa è in stato avanzato ma mancano ancora dei dettagli da sistemare”.

A quanto ammonterebbe l’offerta di Commisso?

“Dovrebbe essere intorno ai 500 milioni di euro compresi i debiti. Le altre valutazioni stratosferiche circolate in questi ultimi giorni sono impossibili e non avrebbero alcun motivo di esistere. Le parti stanno lavorando su una valutazione che oscilla tra i 500 ed i 600 milioni di euro, debiti compresi”.

Se questa trattativa andasse in porto, quanti soldi avrà perso Yonghong Li?

“Tra acquisizione ed aumenti di capitale, Li ha speso 400/500 milioni di euro. A lui potrebbe restare una quota del 20/30%, quota che potrebbe consentirgli in futuro di rientrare in parte dell’investimento fatto. Parte di questi 400/500 mln di euro inoltre sono stati prestati da banche cinesi. Considerando il tutto dunque, penso che Li uscirà da quest’operazione con una perdita netta di circa 200 milioni di euro. Yonghong LI verrà probabilmente ricordato negli anni come il presidente più misterioso oltre a quello che avrà perso più soldi nel calcio e nel più breve lasso di tempo possibile”.

Con il cambio di proprietà è possibile anche un cambio di management?

“In tal senso ho qualche dubbio. Con Ricketts probabilmente il management sarebbe potuto cambiare; con Commisso forse Fassone potrebbe riuscire a giocarsi la permanenza nel club; ovviamente però, questa è solo una mia sensazione”.

Possibile esclusione dalle coppe europee: colpa del Milan o scelta politica dell’Uefa?

“Sicuramente una scelta politica. L’Uefa non si fida della solidità della proprietà cinese e della provenienza dei capitali. Ci sarebbero però anche altri club europei da esaminare. Qualora venisse confermata l’esclusione dalle coppe europee (1 anno o 1 anno più una condizione di rientro per la stagione successiva), probabilmente si tratterà di una scelta fatta non tanto per i conti del Milan in sé. Resta da capire però, se il ritardo della sentenza sia dovuto al voler definire al meglio le motivazioni oppure al voler attendere il possibile cambio di azionista di maggioranza da parte del Milan. Ciò che appare certo è che sarà un finale appassionante”.

L’era di Li è finita? “A meno di clamorose sorprese, sì. Li dovrà prendere a brevissimo una decisione anche perché se riuscisse a trovare ora i 32 milioni di euro mi chiedo come farà a trovarne 380 entro fine ottobre. Se non è riuscito a rifinanziare in 8 mesi, dubito riesca a farlo in 3”.

Infine, In merito alla valutazione del club tra i 500 ed i 600 milioni di euro. I 123 mln a carico del Milan saranno liquidati o rifinanziati dal possibile nuovo presidente?

“I 123 milioni di euro sono da rifinanziare non da liquidare. Potrebbe comunque in parte rimborsarli ed in parte rifinanziarli. Il Milan non ha problemi di rifinanziamento, potrebbe rifinanziare anche domani; ma questi 123 milioni di euro sono il minore dei problemi. Inoltre, credo che Commisso non abbia problemi di denaro, potrebbe eventualmente farselo prestare da un’altra banca”.


----------



## Naruto98 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...


Salta tutto, come dicevo giorni fa più passa il tempo e più sono convinto che tutto questo è un simil-teatrino ingigantito dai media. I soldi li verserà Li.


----------



## Gito (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



No eh... Se salta tutto bestemmio in cinese


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



Certo che anche questi comunque... una versione ogni 5 minuti eh


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

nessuno sottovaluti mai il potere della nostra slitta!!  

Il Galatasary ne sa qualcosa


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## varvez (26 Giugno 2018)

Come detto in altro post: secondo me Commisso non sarà il proprietario del Milan


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



Chiaramente sta saltando tutto... ma c'è mai stato qualcosa?
Era ovvio, basta guardare le nostre precedenti esperienze.
Mai una bene.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



*Quotate. 

Le ultime news sono queste riportate.*


----------



## Milo (26 Giugno 2018)

@Milo non riportare news vecchie già riportate abbondantemente

Le news che citi sono queste -) http://www.milanworld.net/commisso-milan-si-puo-chiudere-gia-oggi-vt64173.html

E qui su sono stravecchie.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Giambo_ilmilanista (26 Giugno 2018)

Io vorrei che il Milan fosse venduto al 100 percento, Young Signorino Li è figura troppo misteriosa. Ho motivo di credere, come molti di voi, che sia effettivamente una pedina di un piano losco.


----------



## sacchino (26 Giugno 2018)

Quoto


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

*Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.

Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo. 

Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*


----------



## Manue (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



Se Li versa i 32mln, non so proprio cosa pensare. 
Ovviamente un pazzo non perderebbe mai 200mln, figurati se firma...

Però se il suo ruolo fosse quello sospettato da molti, perché non esce di scena ora? Tanto i soldi persi sono una finta...

Se fai il puzzle delle informazioni che abbiamo, non gli diamo un senso


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2018)

Giambo_ilmilanista ha scritto:


> Io vorrei che il Milan fosse venduto al 100 percento, Young Signorino Li è figura troppo misteriosa. Ho motivo di credere, come molti di voi, che sia effettivamente una pedina di un piano losco.



impossibile , già cosi il cinese perde 200/250 milioni , vedi te. Se vende tutto si ammazza


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.
> 
> Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo.
> 
> Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*



.


----------



## TrueOgre (26 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=969]TrueOgre[/MENTION] questo è un sito serio. Lascia stare certi personaggi.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



A New York sono le 15.49. Spero in una sorpresa prima di dormire o al risveglio


----------



## Zenos (26 Giugno 2018)

Arrivato il si,manca ora il giurin giurello.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Giugno 2018)

Domani la uefa sentenza...... Sto YHL si muove ad accettare o cosa?


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.
> 
> Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo.
> 
> Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*




è bellissimo rivedere i soliti sempreverdi:

-c'è ottimismo
-c'è nervosismo
-c'è pessimismo
-c'è lieve ottimismo
-c'è il piano A/B/C
-si slitta
-bocche cucite
-mister X


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.
> 
> Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo.
> 
> Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*




signori Elliott e signori Ricketts, datevi una mossa prima del patatrac


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> signori Elliott e signori Ricketts, datevi una mossa prima del patatrac



Lol


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> signori Elliott e signori Ricketts, datevi una mossa prima del patatrac



fin quando mister li non si decide non possono far nulla. la cifra che chiede sarà sicuramente spropositata altrimenti si sarebbe chiuso già con il calabrese.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Giugno 2018)

Qualcosa mi dice che il calabrese è saltato...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

Li non accetterá di perdere soldi.

O trivano un modo con cui ne esca almeno a pari, oppure versetá i 32 milioni e proverá a gestire lui l’asta.

Al momento li ha speso i 540 milioni versati a fininvest - i 180 che gli ha prestato Elliot = 380 milioni
88 milioni di aumento di capitale
Eventuali interessi su quesi 466 milioni (diciamo 34 milioni cosí facciamo cifra tonda). Quindi ha speso 500 milioni.

Chi lrende il Milan oltre a permettere a Li di rientrare delle spese, si deve accollare un debito societario pari a 123 milioni + interessi (circa 135) di bond in scadenza olte a circa altri 100 milioni verso fornitori, stato... circa 230 milioni.

Inoltre deve coprire i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale per bloccare Elliot e deve saldare Elliot con circa 210 milioni.

Insomma perché Li non perda il Milan deve essere valutato 500 + 135 + 100 + 32 + 210 = 977 milioni.

Ogni euro i meno sono soldi vhe Li deve accettare di perdite.

Una scappatoria potrebbe essere di lasciare a Li una quota di miniranza nella speranza che aumenti di valore.

Trattativa difficile.....


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.
> 
> Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo.
> 
> Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*



mi sa che questi maledetti vogliono far continuare il teatrino, rifiutando Commisso.


----------



## VallyMilan94 (26 Giugno 2018)

Capisco la fretta di voler chiudere, perchè si potrebbe perdere "l'Europa League" (tanto non supereremo gli ottavi/quarti di finale). Ma non sarebbe meglio finire nelle mani di Elliot che ha un pre-accordo con Stephen Ross (patrimonio 11 mld contro il 4 di Commisso)?? Basti vedere cosa sono i Miami Dolphin oggi e il loro stadio. Ma vabbè, la fretta di chiudere con il primo che capita deve farci pensare.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sa che questi maledetti vogliono far continuare il teatrino, rifiutando Commisso.



Quello è sicuramente il timore più grande.

Che decidano di far "arrivare" i soldi a Li e tirare avanti, forse per trovare il modo di "tornare".


----------



## Il barone rossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sa che questi maledetti vogliono far continuare il teatrino, rifiutando Commisso.



Li al momento é esposto per circa 500 milioni, tra debiti, aumento di capitale e Elliot chi prende il Milan si accolla 475 milioni circa.

Capite che con una valutazione di 500 milioni del Milan a Li restano 30 milioni, a quel punto tanto vale andare avanti e sperare di trovare alternative.

Con valutazione del Milan intorno agli 800 milioni si puó pensare di trattare.


----------



## Il barone rossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

.
[MENTION=3335]Il barone rossonero[/MENTION] questo è un sito serio. Leggi il regolamento e lascia perdere queste uscite.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Questi fanno saltare tutto...infami...domani ci spaccano, altro che Elliott & Co...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Li al momento é esposto per circa 500 milioni, tra debiti, aumento di capitale e Elliot chi prende il Milan si accolla 475 milioni circa.
> 
> Capite che con una valutazione di 500 milioni del Milan a Li restano 30 milioni, a quel punto tanto vale andare avanti e sperare di trovare alternative.
> 
> Con valutazione del Milan intorno agli 800 milioni si puó pensare di trattare.



io la penso diversamente, il problema è che cosa vogliono fare. Il Milan non vale più di 500/600 mln, Forbes lo valuta 531 per dire.
Comunque Li in un modo o nell'altro lo fanno fuori a mio avviso, bisogna vedere per chi. Possibile che rimanga Elliott.


----------



## Il barone rossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

La vicenda sa sempre piú di trappolone tirato a Li.

Lui ci ha messo 500 milioni, ma in conseguenza dell’accordo con Elliot (vincolato ad esempio agli aumenti di capitale), lo hanno adesso messo in condizione di dover tirare fuori altri 243 milioni entro ottobre o perde tutto.

Per uscirne senza perdite deve trovare qualcuno disposto a valutare il Milan 970 milioni.

Insomma, come la mettete, Li é nella ca..a. 

Se veramente non ha nessuno che lo copre é stato un folle a sottoscrivere l’accordo con Elliot, sarebbe stato molto meglio per lui perdere le caparre una volta venuto a mancare lkappoggio dei “soci”.

Se anche Commisso valuasse il MILAN 700 milioni Li dovrebbe ingoiare una perdita di 270 milioni.... rospo duro da ingoiare.

Noi Milan ne usciremmo felici, e cosí anche Elliot.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La vicenda sa sempre piú di trappolone tirato a Li.
> 
> Lui ci ha messo 500 milioni, ma in conseguenza dell’accordo con Elliot (vincolato ad esempio agli aumenti di capitale), lo hanno adesso messo in condizione di dover tirare fuori altri 243 milioni entro ottobre o perde tutto.
> 
> ...



La soluzione è proprio quella di lasciare a Li una minoranza come il 20%-30% con il quale dopo un aumento del valore societario Li potrà ripagarsi le spese.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io la penso diversamente, il problema è che cosa vogliono fare. Il Milan non vale più di 500/600 mln, Forbes lo valuta 531 per dire.
> Comunque Li in un modo o nell'altro lo fanno fuori a mio avviso, bisogna vedere per chi. Possibile che rimanga Elliott.



Ma come ho scritto sopra, chi prende il Milan deve accollarsi 235 milioni di debiti, fare l’aumento di capitale di 32 milioni e saldare 210 milioni ad Elliot.

Se valuta il Milan 500 milioni per Li restano 23 milioni.... dopo averne messi 500 dovrebbe prendersi queste briciole ed kncassare una perdita di 477 milioni.

A queste cifre l’affare é impossibile


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora news da Sky che fa un riepilogo: l'accelerata è arrivata anche per l'ultimatum dato da Commisso a Li. Il gruppo di Li avrebbe accettato dopo che Commisso ha dato l'ok a Li di rimanere in società sotto il 20% in modo da poterci guadagnare qualcosa in futuro.
> 
> Ancora non è arrivato il sì definitivo. Bocche cucite da entrambe le parti. Difficile interpretare questo silenzio, potrebbe essere un silenzio di nervosismo.
> 
> Se non si farà nulla e il Milan finirà a Elliott, il fondo potrebbe favorire altri gruppi, come quello di Ross.*



Nonostante queste news io continuo ad essere scettico: troppa fretta, Elliott che non partecipa, valutazione economica esagerata, nessuna comunicazione ufficiale delle parti, troppi rumors non confermati. Boh, l'altra volta fu un parto, stavolta devo credere che tutto si chiude in due giorni?

Resto perplesso ed attendo, tanto di più non si può fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La soluzione è proprio quella di lasciare a Li una minoranza come il 20%-30% con il quale dopo un aumento del valore societario Li potrà ripagarsi le spese.



É l’unica , ma vuol dire che Li prende zero da Commisso, il quale pagherebbe 477 milioni per il 70-80% del Milan e Li in cambio dei suoi 500 milioni resta con il 20-30%... (che comprende anche circa 70 milioni didebiti) dura da ingoiare per Li e costo per Commisso piuttosto elevato.

Ripeto, l’affare si fa se qualcuno valuta il Milan sopra gli 800 milioni, altrimenti si passa tramite Elliot o i tombini di Li


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma come ho scritto sopra, chi prende il Milan deve accollarsi 235 milioni di debiti, fare l’aumento di capitale di 32 milioni e saldare 210 milioni ad Elliot.
> 
> Se valuta il Milan 500 milioni per Li restano 23 milioni.... dopo averne messi 500 dovrebbe prendersi queste briciole ed kncassare una perdita di 477 milioni.
> 
> A queste cifre l’affare é impossibile



Si parte sempre dal presupposto (errato) che i soldi siano stati messi da Lì. Se veramente passiamo a Commisso mi sembra ovvio che...
Dai ragazzi, ormai è chiarissimo. Il passaggio a Commisso sarebbe la prova definitiva.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Si parte sempre dal presupposto (errato) che i soldi siano stati messi da Lì. Se veramente passiamo a Commisso mi sembra ovvio che...
> Dai ragazzi, ormai è chiarissimo. Il passaggio a Commisso sarebbe la prova definitiva.



Commisso ha 5 miliardi di patrimonio,fa il prestanome? Berlusconi non c'entra nulla. Ha 100 anni Dio mio! Soffrite di Berlusconite. Basta!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questi fanno saltare tutto...infami...domani ci spaccano, altro che Elliott & Co...



Nin é questione di essere infami. Come scritto sopra le cifre dell’affare sono pesantissime, non so se c’é spazio perché debitore e acquirente trovino un accordo accettabile da entrambi.


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La soluzione è proprio quella di lasciare a Li una minoranza come il 20%-30% con il quale dopo un aumento del valore societario Li potrà ripagarsi le spese.



bisogna vedere se il compratore è d'accordo. se li vuole fare il tohir che dopo la cessione non ha messo più un euro senza diminuire la sua quota mi sa che non ci sta.


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma come ho scritto sopra, chi prende il Milan deve accollarsi 235 milioni di debiti, fare l’aumento di capitale di 32 milioni e saldare 210 milioni ad Elliot.
> 
> Se valuta il Milan 500 milioni per Li restano 23 milioni.... dopo averne messi 500 dovrebbe prendersi queste briciole ed kncassare una perdita di 477 milioni.
> 
> A queste cifre l’affare é impossibile



Ma dove sono i 235 milioni di debiti del Milan? ufficiali risultano 123 vs Elliot che ovviamente non verranno ripagati ma che verranno rifinanziato con una banca normale a 10/15 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...



*Restate on topic e quotate le news.

Basta.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Sky, dall'inviato a New York, sulla trattativa per la cessione del Milan: Commisso non ha ancora il sì definitivo da parte di Yonghong Li. In questa fase della trattativa regna silenzio, che potrebbe nascondere anche il nervosismo di Commisso a causa di questo sì definitivo che ancora non arriva. Commisso, come già riportato, ha dato un ultimatum di 48 ore.
> 
> Nel caso in cui questa trattativa saltasse, a versare i 32 milioni di euro potrebbe essere Yonghong Li.
> 
> ...




A questo punto speriamo comunque che trovino un accordo e se Li non ci lasciamle penne sono anche piú contento.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Bonan parla di novità clamorose


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonan parla di novità clamorose



saranno le solite cose...


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonan parla di novità clamorose



L(u)i avrà fatto arrivare i soldi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Giugno 2018)

Il cinese non vuole vendere e non lo possiamo nemmeno linciare perché non sappiamo dov'è...


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo sarà novità di cessione e non Li che ha trovato i soldi.
Fine settimana deve essere finito questa storia.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Bonan parla di novità clamorose



Quando le. Dice? Slitta pure lui?


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Quando le. Dice? Slitta pure lui?



Le diranno ora. Durante il programma che sta iniziando ora. Prima era l'anteprima


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Sarà la solita notizia buttata lì, ormai per oggi la chiusura è andata.
Domani mattina sentenza e nel pomeriggio italiano, mattino a new york ci sarà l'ok.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le diranno ora. Durante il programma che sta iniziando ora. Prima era l'anteprima



Ah no dai perché, tra closing Che slittava, sanzione Uefa che slitta, Commisso che slitta, ho l ansia ormai


----------



## luis4 (26 Giugno 2018)

cosa sta succedendo raga? ci compra al kelaifi?


----------

